# Dress code for interview in Australia



## maindoor (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi,
Can anyone suggest the dress code for a technical interview in Australia ?
I shouldn't get laughed at for wearing a Jacket and tie for a technical 
interview. Can someone let me know what is actually followed ?
Please, no pranks : ) 

Thanks,
Maindoor.


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi,
You need to be in absolute western formals...A light-coloured plain full shirt, dark-coloured trousers, a tie, a blazier, watch and formal shoes..

Reg,
gopal



maindoor said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone suggest the dress code for a technical interview in Australia ?
> I shouldn't get laughed at for wearing a Jacket and tie for a technical
> interview. Can someone let me know what is actually followed ?
> ...


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Interesting........


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

It is arguable whether a tie is required or not (as I noticed a lot of people wearing suits without a tie) but I would rather play it on the safe side.


----------



## maindoor (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you For the reply.


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi,
Sometime back one guy was asked to leave by the interviewer because the guy did not wear formal trousers but wore casual ones..So, be careful..
Your dress matters...

Gopal





maindoor said:


> Thank you For the reply.


----------



## munyaradzi (May 14, 2010)

Hi CNF

Hope you setlled in well. Im munyaradzi from zimbabwe. I just got a job with an australian company and i just sent them the signed contract today. I wanted to find out the type of medicals done for the 457 visa. Is it just chest xrays or its the full medicals? I need to know how much to keep aside for this purpose.
Also, i got a 65000 offer. Is that reasonable? will that be enough to get me by? Kindly advise. Your visa process took such a short time. Is that the usual?

Regards


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

velamoor_gopal said:


> Hi,
> You need to be in absolute western formals...A light-coloured plain full shirt, dark-coloured trousers, a tie, a blazier, watch and formal shoes..
> 
> Reg,
> gopal


is coat/blazeir necassary??


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

munyaradzi said:


> Hi CNF
> 
> Hope you setlled in well. Im munyaradzi from zimbabwe. I just got a job with an australian company and i just sent them the signed contract today. I wanted to find out the type of medicals done for the 457 visa. Is it just chest xrays or its the full medicals? I need to know how much to keep aside for this purpose.
> Also, i got a 65000 offer. Is that reasonable? will that be enough to get me by? Kindly advise. Your visa process took such a short time. Is that the usual?
> ...


My wife and I only needed the chest x-rays whilst our children had to have full medicals as well as the chest x-ray.

Regarding the offer: It is difficult for me to say as everyone's expectations are different, as are your costs. My biggest expenses are rent and private schooling, which is quite expensive in Australia.

I don't believe that my process was unusually quick - if anything I would say it progressed as designed.intended as all information was correctly supplied. This means that by the time the case officer was assigned, he had everything he needed to make a decision, as my documents were all pre-loaded and correctly completed.

The pre-loaded documents included the medicals, degree and proof of private medical insurance.

Good luck with your visa


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

PankajNamdeo said:


> is coat/blazeir necassary??


Definitely. 

Remember that you are selling yourself to a prospective employer and you will be evaluated on your skills and how you present those skills. 

The presentation of your skills includes:

How you articulate your skills and experience
How you present yourself (do you look professional and presentable)

Think of it this way - who would you choose if two similarly skilled and experienced people apply for the job? Would you choose the professional/presentable candidate with good skills and experience or the the casually dressed candidate with good skills/experience?


----------



## munyaradzi (May 14, 2010)

Cnf said:


> My wife and I only needed the chest x-rays whilst our children had to have full medicals as well as the chest x-ray.
> 
> Regarding the offer: It is difficult for me to say as everyone's expectations are different, as are your costs. My biggest expenses are rent and private schooling, which is quite expensive in Australia.
> 
> ...



Thanks CNF. Pardon the ignorance, but are 457 visas applied for online? i see you said documents were "loaded".
I now await feedback and advice as to how i may proceed. I have never had to do visa applications in my entire life. THis is really new to me 
thanks again.


----------



## Kingbear (Nov 6, 2009)

Were you advised to get your medicals (as in, you didn't just do them anyway). Im following your exact route in, just waiting for accreditation so was going to do medicals/police checks as soon as I have that. I've seen a lot of people suggest getting these done to speed up the process, but thought that it was a medical as per normal, then an x-ray if really requested but you seem to have gone straight to x-ray.


----------



## shuvo27 (Nov 3, 2009)

velamoor_gopal said:


> Hi,
> You need to be in absolute western formals...A light-coloured plain full shirt, dark-coloured trousers, a tie, a blazier, watch and formal shoes..
> 
> Reg,
> gopal


Dark colored trousers? does other colors mean informal in Aussie culture? What about striped shirts?


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

munyaradzi said:


> Thanks CNF. Pardon the ignorance, but are 457 visas applied for online? i see you said documents were "loaded".
> I now await feedback and advice as to how i may proceed. I have never had to do visa applications in my entire life. THis is really new to me
> thanks again.


You apply online and can upload documents (including medicals if using a panel doctor with this capability) electronically.

The key is to ensure that everything is ready by the time a case officer is assigned.


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

Kingbear said:


> Were you advised to get your medicals (as in, you didn't just do them anyway). Im following your exact route in, just waiting for accreditation so was going to do medicals/police checks as soon as I have that. I've seen a lot of people suggest getting these done to speed up the process, but thought that it was a medical as per normal, then an x-ray if really requested but you seem to have gone straight to x-ray.


Our immigration agent told us which medicals would be required (coming from South Africa). In addition we were told that police clearances weren't required.

I suspect that the country your are emigrating from has a bearing on the type of medical required. The chest x-ray is for TB (I think), which is fairly common in Sub-Saharan Africa.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

In India as well, most Big companies do not appreciate informal wear. For interviews as well as otherwise, for daily office wear, they have strict formalwear as dress code form Monday through Thursday, Friday is relaxed dressing but that doesnt mean you wear a T and go to work, relaxed dressing can be chinos or Jeans with a Shirt. So yeah semi-formal. If the employees have to come to work on saturdays they can wear a T and Jeans but no flip flops


----------



## shuvo27 (Nov 3, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> In India as well, most Big companies do not appreciate informal wear. For interviews as well as otherwise, for daily office wear, they have strict formalwear as dress code form Monday through Thursday, Friday is relaxed dressing but that doesnt mean you wear a T and go to work, relaxed dressing can be chinos or Jeans with a Shirt. So yeah semi-formal. If the employees have to come to work on saturdays they can wear a T and Jeans but no flip flops


Thanx anj1976. Yes it is normal to wear decent clothes for interviews. I just would like to know the definition of formal dress in Aussie culture. Like stated Black trousers, whereas in Indian subcontinent , that won't be an issue. And even any nice looking striped shirt would be counted as formal.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Shuvo

This was discussed long back, have you tried searching the forum? I think amaslam replied to that thread


----------



## shuvo27 (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry I could not find out that post.


----------

